# Risk more than others think is safe, care more than others think is wise



## elroy

_Risk more than others think is safe;
Care more than others think is wise;
Dream more than others think is practical;
Expect more than others think is possible._

Ich wüsste gerne, wie man dieses schöne Zitat in fließendes, schön klingendes Deutsch übertragen kann. Ich suche keine haargenaue Übersetzung sondern eine Variante, die den Sinn wiedergibt und den dichterischen Fluss aufrechterhält.

Ein erster Versuch:

_Setze mehr aufs Spiel, als andere für sicher halten;
Setze dich mehr ein, als andere für vernünftig halten;
Habe größere Träume, als andere für praktisch halten;
Stelle dich auf mehr ein, als andere für möglich halten.
_
Danke!


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Risk more than others think is safe;
> Care more than others think is wise;
> Dream more than others think is practical;
> Expect more than others think is possible.



Mein Versuch:
Riskiere mehr, als andere für sicher halten;
Kümmere dich mehr, als andere für klug halten;
Träume mehr, als andere für sinnvoll halten;
Erwarte mehr, als andere für möglich halten.

Bemerkung:
Der Imperativ von _haben _funktioniert in der Regel nicht im Deutschen (habe!).


----------



## elroy

Danke, Frieder! Ich wusste nicht, dass der Imperativ von "haben" nicht funktioniert. Man sagt doch "Hab' viel Spaß" und "Hab' einen schönen Abend", oder? 

Ich habe nur deswegen "habe größere Träume" und nicht "Träume mehr" geschrieben, weil ich für die anderen Zeilen längere Phrasen verwendet hatte und den Rhythmus beibehalten wollte. "Riskieren" kam mir irgendwie zu technisch vor.


----------



## bearded

Hallo elroy
Im allgemeinen gefällt mir Deine Übersetzung.  Ich hege nur ein paar Zweifel:
1. Laut Deinem muttersprachlichen Gefühl, was bedeutet hier eigentlich 'care'? Etwa 'sich einsetzen' oder eher 'sich kümmern'?
2. Ist das englische 'to risk' weniger technisch als das deutsche 'riskieren'? Ich mag Dein 'setz aufs Spiel' jedenfalls.
Und wenn Du sämtliche e-Endungen aus den Imperativ-Verben wegnimmst, dann hört sich das Ganze natürlicher an (mein Eindruck).


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> "Riskieren" kam mir irgendwie zu technisch vor.


... das empfinde ich nicht so. In diesem Zusammenhang passt es, denke ich, ganz gut.



bearded man said:


> wenn Du sämtliche e-Endungen aus den Imperativ-Verben wegnimmst, dann hört sich das Ganze natürlicher an (mein Eindruck)



Gerade hier klingt es besser mit Endungs-e. „Träum mehr” wäre richtig, aber die m-m-Fuge ist unschön. Das Gleiche gilt für die t-m-Fuge bei _erwart_. Bei riskieren und kümmern sind beide Formen gleich gut – Dann störst du aber den Rhythmus.

Ich meine auch, dass _klug _noch durch ein zweisilbiges Wort ersetzt werden sollte – _weise_ gefiel mir nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem in Deutsch ist bei Frieders Variante, dass alle Verse mit "halten" enden - das ist ein schwaches Versende in poetischem Sinn
Es ist eine genaue Übersetzung, ist aber in poetischem Sinn nicht so stark wie die englische Fassung.

Mein Versuch, ich habe die Reihenfolge jeweils geändert:

Risk more than others think is safe;
Care more than others think is wise;
Dream more than others think is practical;
Expect more than others think is possible.

Denken andere, etwas sei sicher, riskiere mehr.
Denken andere, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Denken andere, etwas sei praktisch, erträume anderes.
Denken andere, die Grenze sei erreicht,  überschreite sie.

(Der letzte Vers ist stark im Sinn geändert, trifft aber die poetische Bedeutung, den Kern, denke ich.)

Die Wortwiederholungen habe ich an den Anfang gesetzt. Poetisch gesehen ist wieder ein Gleichgewicht erreicht.

Frieders Übersetzung orientiert sich stärker am wörtlichen Sinn. Sie ist eine vollkommen mögliche und korrekte Übersetzung.
Mich stören nur die "schwachen" Versenden. Im Original werden immer stark sinntragende Wörter verwendet.

PS: Die Gedichtform heißt "Priamel".
Leselupe.de - Gedichtformen: Priamel

PS: Mir gefällt die Wiederholung "andere" -  "anderes" in Vers 3 nicht.
Variante, aus Symmetriegründen musste ich auch Vers 1 ändern:

Denken andere, etwas sei sicher, gehe Risiken ein.
Denken andere, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Denken andere, etwas sei praktisch, erträume Alternativen.
Denken andere, die Grenze sei erreicht,  überschreite sie.


Nimm die Variante, die Deinem Sprachgefühl am besten entspricht.

Vielleicht kommen weitere.

Edit: ergänzt und auf Deutsch umgestellt, Frage war in Deutsch.

2. PS: Andere Lösung für "anderes". "Meinen" ist zugleich stärker poetisch als "denken".

Meinen die Leute, etwas sei sicher, riskiere mehr.
Meinen die Leute, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Meinen die Leute, etwas sei praktisch, erträume anderes.
Meinen die Leute, die Grenze sei erreicht, überschreite sie.

Meint die Menge, etwas sei sicher, riskiere mehr.
Meint die Menge, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Meint die Menge, etwas sei praktisch, erträume anderes.
Meint die Menge, die Grenze sei erreicht, überschreite sie.

Funktionieren würde auch "sagen":

Sagt man, etwas sei sicher, riskiere mehr.
Sagt man, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Sagt man, etwas sei praktisch, erträume anderes.
Sagt man, die Grenze sei erreicht, überschreite sie.

Der Kopf wird freier. Es entwickelt sich:

Heißt es, etwas sei sicher, riskiere mehr.
Heißt es, etwas sei klug, denke weiter.
Heißt es, etwas sei praktisch, erträume anderes.
Heißt es, die Grenze sei erreicht, überschreite sie.

"Denken" ist ja mit Mitteilung verbunden.
Mir gefallen die "Meint die Menge"- und die "heißt es"-Version von meinen Fassungen am besten.

Ich habe fast alle Versionen stehen lassen. So kannst Du die Entwicklung besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Insgesamt fand ich Elroys Vorschlag schon sehr gut und denke, dass "als ... halten" die ideale Übersetzung für "think is ..." ist. Ich bin ansonsten sehr dicht mit meiner spontanen Übersetzung an Frieder dran. Mir gefällt "Riskiere" für die erste Zeile sehr gut, ich favorisiere Elroys "vernünftig" in der zweiten Zeile. 

"Praktisch" passt jedoch nicht, das richtige Wort wäre hier "praktikabel". Frieders "sinnvoll" gefällt mir da aber auch sehr gut.

_Riskiere mehr, als andere für sicher halten;_
_Sorge dich mehr, als andere für vernünftig halten;
Träume mehr, als andere für praktikabel halten;
Erwarte mehr, als andere für möglich halten.
_


bearded man said:


> 1. Laut Deinem muttersprachlichen Gefühl, was bedeutet hier eigentlich 'care'? Etwa 'sich einsetzen' oder eher 'sich kümmern'?


That's my question, too. I don't understand the English sentence well enough. 

"Do you care for her?" habe ich immer in Richtung "jemanden mögen / gern haben" verstanden. "Care" kann wohl aber sich sorgen um, sich kümmern um, sich einsetzen für und so weiter bedeuten. Sehr schwierig für mich, "care" im muttersprachlichen Englisch richtig zu verstehen. So auch hier.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> The problem in German is that you end all verses with "halten" - this is a "weak" ending in sense of poetry.


I see your point, but I think the verb bracket is so typical German that this is not a real problem. Is speaking out loud, it is easy to emphasise the decisive adjective and to be silent on "halten".


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> besser mit Endungs-e


Ich bezog mich aber nur auf elroys Übersetzung. Setz', hab', stell'-


----------



## Frieder

Dann gebe ich dir recht. Das hatte ich leider falsch verstanden.


----------



## Hutschi

Mir gefällt Kajjos "praktikabel".

Bei der Frage: korrekte Übersetzung: Kajjos Übersetzung ist ebenso korrekt wie die von elroy und Frieder, stilistisch finde ich sie als Prosaübersetzung auch gelungen. 
Bei der Frage, wie es klingt, hängt es sehr von den Erwartungen ab, wahrscheinlich auch von der regionalen Sprachmelodie.

Ich sehe bei Poesie immer die Einheit von Text und Klang.
Die Verbklammer ist typisch deutsch und vollständig korrekt. 
Für mich _*klingt *_und_* schwingt*_ aber die deutsche Fassung mit "haben" am Ende _*schwächer *_als die _*englische *_Fassung. 
Jeder Satz einzeln ist gut. Aber in der Gruppierung eben schwächer als die englische Fassung.

In Englisch sind die Wiederholungen in der Mitte des jeweiligen Verses versteckt, statt an prominenter Stelle am Versende. Es gibt auch ein Problem mit der Rhythmik, die mit "halten" schwächer wird als in Englisch. Und: Die Sätze werden zu lang.


----------



## elroy

"Care" here is about something or somebody being really important to you and, by extension, you investing time or energy or resources in that person or thing.  Let's say you _care_ about women's rights, so you might be an activist and spend time actively doing things to support women's rights.  Or let's say you _care_ about a particular person in your life, so you spend a lot of time reaching out to them, making sure you're treating them well, trying to resolve any conflicts that may arise, etc. 

"Risk" in English doesn't sound very technical and works very well in this context.  I guess I was wrong about "riskieren" sounding technical.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Care" here is about something or somebody being really important to you and, by extension, you investing time or energy or resources


Very difficult concept to grasp for me (for Germans?) when asked to put in one word. _Care_ always has been a really difficult word for me to understand in its contextual variety. I am never perfectly sure what it means in concrete situations.

I cannot think of a single German word conveying the meaning you describe. 

Here in this context maybe: 

_Nimm Dinge wichtiger als..._


----------



## elroy

Yes, I think German normally expresses this using a dative:

_Mir ist X wichtig.
Mir ist an X gelegen._

Right?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Yes, I think German normally expresses this using a dative:
> 
> _Mir ist X wichtig.
> Mir ist an X gelegen._


Ja, das sind zwei gute Beispiele. Aber "to care" hat dermaßen viele Bedeutungen je nach Kontext, dass es schwierig ist, diese komplexe Vielfalt mit einem deutschen Wort treffend auszudrücken.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wage mehr, als andere für ratsam halten,
Setz dich mehr ein, als andere für gescheit halten,
Träume mehr, als andere für richtig halten,
Erwarte mehr, als andere für möglich halten.

Vielleicht so?

›gescheit‹ ist hier umgangssprachlich. Man könnte stattdessen natürlich auch ›vernünftig‹ sagen (wie bereits vorgeschlagen), wenn einem die Silbenzahl egal ist. Dann könnte man auch noch ›richtig‹ durch ›angemessen‹ oder ein anderes passendes Wort ersetzen.


----------



## elroy

"Wage mehr" gefällt mir! Aber Du hast mit "setz dich mehr ein" und "erwarte" die Silbenzahl der ersten Hälfte verletzt.  In der zweiten Hälfte stimmt zwar die Silbenzahl, aber "gescheit" wird im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Adjektiven auf der zweiten Silbe betont.

Wobei im Original die Silbenzahl ohnehin nicht einheitlich ist...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

"Setz(e) dich mehr ein": selbst schuld  das stammt ja von dir.

Nur ein Scherz.

›gescheit‹ ist vielleicht wirklich nicht die gescheiteste Lösung


----------



## Hutschi

Deutsch ist in der Poesie, ähnlich wie Englisch, nicht silbenzählend, sondern taktzählend. Es zählt betonte und unbetonte Silben separat.

Deshalb ist


> Wage mehr, als andere für ratsam halten,
> Setz dich mehr ein, als andere für gescheit halten,
> Träume mehr, als andere für richtig halten,
> Erwarte mehr, als andere für möglich halten.


möglich.
Du verbesserst es nicht, wenn Du irgendeine Silbe in Vers zwei entfernst. Gegen Symmetrie verstößt hier nur "ein".
Du musst also den ersten Teil ändern, wenn überhaupt.

Kämpfe mehr, als andere für gescheit halten,


"Gescheit" ist im Süden sehr verbreitet. Schon in Sachsen hörte ich es sehr selten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Deutsch ist in der Poesie, ähnlich wie Englisch, nicht silbenzählend, sondern taktzählend. Es zählt betonte und unbetonte Silben separat.


Ja, das hatte ich auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Auf den ersten Blick schien mir ›gescheit‹ hier aber trotzdem besser zu klingen als ›vernünftig‹ o.ä. Wahrscheinlich ein Irrtum.


----------



## Hutschi

Das klingt - wenn man es richtig spricht - tatsächlich besser.
Die kritische Stelle ist: "Setz dich mehr ein," - sie verlässt durch "ein" die Symmetrie.
Das ist aber noch tragbar.

... für ge*scheit hal*ten - hier "prallen" zwei betonte Silben aufeinander. Das muss man sehr genau lesen, damit es wirkt. Dann bringt es Abwechslung und klingt.
... ver*nünf*tig *hal*ten - normaler "Jambus" - lässt sich leicht lesen.

"Gescheit" ist, soviel ich weiß, im Norden viel seltener als im Süden und fällt deshalb eventuell auch stilistisch heraus.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Danke, Frieder! Ich wusste nicht, dass der Imperativ von "haben" nicht funktioniert. Man sagt doch "Hab' viel Spaß" und "Hab' einen schönen Abend", oder?


Er sagte ja auch "in der Regel". Die Beispiele, die du angegeben hast, sind insofern anders gelagert, als sie effektiv einen Wunsch und keine Aufforderung ausdrücken, auch wenn sie im Imperativ formuliert sind.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

In der Regel sagt man „Viel Spaß (noch)!“ oder „Schönen Abend (noch)!“, meine ich.


Hutschi said:


> ... für ge*scheit hal*ten - hier "prallen" zwei betonte Silben aufeinander. Das muss man sehr genau lesen, damit es wirkt. Dann bringt es Abwechslung und klingt.


Gut, dann wäre es wohl doch akzeptabel.





Hutschi said:


> "Gescheit" ist, soviel ich weiß, im Norden viel seltener als im Süden und fällt deshalb eventuell auch stilistisch heraus.


Über regionale Unterschiede ist mir nichts bekannt. Man müsste aber jedenfalls beachten, dass – wie schon erwähnt – ›gescheit‹ in dem gegebenen Kontext wohl als umgangssprachlich anzusehen ist:





> vernünftig
> *Gebrauch*
> 
> umgangssprachlich
> 
> *Beispiele*
> 
> es wäre gescheiter, wenn wir gleich anfangen würden
> Duden | gescheit | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------

